# Predator squonk



## Scouse45 (29/6/17)

hi guys anything on the predator I sent back to u guys m? Haven't heard anything yet m. Thanks. Brad


----------



## BigGuy (29/6/17)

@Scouse45 Yeah it has arrived back sorry been hectic. Please whatspp me for how you want to be refunded.


----------



## Scouse45 (29/6/17)

No problem I appreciate your help. On what number do I whatsapp u


----------

